# How much does it cost to play golf in Dubai?



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

How much does it cost to play golf in Dubai?
How much does it cost to join the different clubs and how much are the monthly fees and green fees?
Can you play in all clubs without being a member?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Emirates golf club near the greens off SZR tariff: Green Fees : Play : Emirates Golf Club


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

And the prices are *per person*.

The night rates are the most reasonable. The course is very well lit at night.




ash_ak said:


> Emirates golf club near the greens off SZR tariff: Green Fees : Play : Emirates Golf Club


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

very expensive compared to the uk


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

BIG ADD said:


> very expensive compared to the uk


I imagine growing grass in the desert is a bit more expensive than the uk


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

zin said:


> I imagine growing grass in the desert is a bit more expensive than the uk


ha ha good point


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like I will be spending most of my golfing time time at the driving range

There must be cheaper options. Are there cheaper option other than flying to Karachi to play?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The price during the summer is apparently A LOT cheaper for obvious reasons. You could wait until then or take up another sport


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The latest Time Out has vouchers in there for reduced prices of golf, or 2 for 1 offers.

Useful info for golfers here: golf in DUBAi
-


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

The Dubai entertainer has quite a few 2-4-1 vouchers for golf also


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

themash said:


> The Dubai entertainer has quite a few 2-4-1 vouchers for golf also


the only problem is you cant use the 2 for 1 vouchers on a friday or saturday


----------

